# Mesquite Pikie



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Man, i now see why you guys love this wood so much, it turns nice and has such a wonderful grain.
Here is a 7" 3.5oz pikie I made from a nice piece sent by Galvbay (thanks a million! This wood is great and guess what? You are getting this one:wink: )
Turned and sanded down to 400grit, through drilled, and epoxied.
Hope you guys approve.

Tom


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I bet he don't use it. lol

Very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Really good lookin' work...

Jim...it would really look good hanging out of the mouth of a mounted 32" Spec...lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thats just neeto. looks great.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow! What a awesome job! I Love It!!
We just got in from a week long trip down to Aransas Pass. The fishing was great....catching was slow! We caught a bunch of dink specs but nothing worth keeping. I'm wondering if something like this would bring in a big 'ol wall hanger??? I don't think I'd have the courage to rig it up....it's too pretty! Great job! gb


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad you like it Jim, 
i'll try to make a few smaller in a mullet pattern (not out of some exotic wood though) and pass em off to a couple of you guys to try them out.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looks, like I want one too.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'd toss the heck out of one! That's an awsome lure.

Can't wait till I'm set up to make a few.


----------

